# Crockpot cheese dip



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a dip that always goes over really well, you could use an electric skillet for the meats

2 lb block of velveeta or borden processed cheese, cut in cubes
1 lb cooked ground beef
1 lb cooked breakfast sausage
1 can of cream of mushroom soup
1 large can of chopped green chiles

Melt the cheese in crockpot, add the rest and stir together well. Best with Tostitos type chips.


----------

